# High-speed rail services cancelled after cracks found in trains



## caravanman (May 8, 2021)

*High-speed rail services cancelled after cracks found in trains...*

*Some railway services across the UK have been cancelled after hairline cracks were found in high-speed trains. *
The issue was found in the Hitachi 800 series trains, which are used by Great Western Railway, London North Eastern Railways and Hull Trains.

High-speed rail services cancelled after cracks found in trains


----------



## jis (May 8, 2021)

Sounds like what happened to Acelas in the early days when hairline cracks in the Yaw Damper Brackets sidelined the fleet and temporarily Metroliners came back to fill the gap.


----------



## jiml (May 8, 2021)

caravanman said:


> *High-speed rail services cancelled after cracks found in trains...*
> 
> *Some railway services across the UK have been cancelled after hairline cracks were found in high-speed trains. *
> The issue was found in the Hitachi 800 series trains, which are used by Great Western Railway, London North Eastern Railways and Hull Trains.
> ...


Just the latest problem with that model.


----------



## caravanman (May 8, 2021)

According to the BBC item, the train sets were meant to be powered from overhead wires. A delay in installing the new overhead wires meant that they were redesigned with diesel engines? 
Maybe that change has caused problems.
I wonder if steam engines will have to come out of their museums to keep things going!


----------



## jiml (May 8, 2021)

caravanman said:


> I wonder if steam engines will have to come out of their museums to keep things going!


Pacers.


----------



## jis (May 8, 2021)

jiml said:


> Pacers.


IOW Leyland buses with rail wheels.


----------



## greatwestern (May 8, 2021)

caravanman said:


> According to the BBC item, the train sets were meant to be powered from overhead wires. A delay in installing the new overhead wires meant that they were redesigned with diesel engines?
> Maybe that change has caused problems.
> I wonder if steam engines will have to come out of their museums to keep things going!


Actually they are dual mode, for instance they run between London and Swindon electric mode from the overhead wires, then diesel to Bristol Temple Meads and points further west.


----------



## caravanman (May 8, 2021)

Here in the UK hotels are shut for holiday travellers untill 17th May. Having just had my 2nd Covid jab, I was looking forward to a train trip for a change of scenery. Fingers crossed things get sorted quickly. 
I looked on a UK rail forum site, and the concesus there is as Jis mentiond above, "yaw damper" issues. Does not sound like a 5 minute repair job?


----------



## Asher (May 8, 2021)

caravanman said:


> According to the BBC item, the train sets were meant to be powered from overhead wires. A delay in installing the new overhead wires meant that they were redesigned with diesel engines?
> Maybe that change has caused problems.
> I wonder if steam engines will have to come out of their museums to keep things going!


I bet a lot of folks are pretty steamed.
id love to see a photo of the cracks or at least learn where the problem is located.


----------



## JontyMort (May 8, 2021)

jiml said:


> Pacers.


<shudder>


----------



## caravanman (May 8, 2021)

Andrew Barr, CEO of Hitachi Rail, said the decision to withdraw the trains had been taken because of cracks found on the metal that linked the train's body with the underside of the train- known as the bogie.


----------



## Devonbloke (May 8, 2021)

In the "B.C." (i.e. Before Covid"), I used GWR trains a lot between my home in Exeter and London - on the reliable Intercity 125s. The new Hitachi 800 series trains that were brought into replace them felt cheaply made and poorly designed...and the seats were/are incredibly hard and uncomfortable.

I'm not surprised they are experiencing problems so early on in their operational lifespan - they are badly made, designed and not fit for purpose


----------



## caravanman (May 12, 2021)




----------

